

“Citizen Four” a Film by Laura Poitras - atmosx
https://citizenfourfilm.com/

======
whitten
It is unclear exactly what this page or film is about.

It shows a clever pseudo terminal input, but I'm sad to say that I didn't
really get much from it.

